# Snowball is Home! :D



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

I got Snowball on Sunday the 20th and sh has warmed up to me realy fast so far ets me pick her up loves to run on me and only huffs when she is first out of her cage well here are some pictures of her from today!

































and heres her cage


----------



## Katie_Cakes (Dec 6, 2009)

What a cutie pantsss!

That cage is amazing! I wish I had the room for something like that =[


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Snowball looks VERY comfortable with you. Those quills are completely laid flat! 

You have a little lovie right there! I am very happy for you!


----------



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

thank you so much! Yes she calmed down quick and he quills lay down flat after about a minute of being woke up from her cage i wake her up in the morning and then at right right before she gets up


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is way too cute! Her cage looks great, too.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Glad your happy with her  
Cage looks great lots of room to roam.
Did you have to bend the top of the cage to fit the wheel that i made you?


----------



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

yep I did have to but its fine lol i love the size i know i will never need to get a new one


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

what a cutie!! and i just love your cage. i have almost NO room anywhere in my house... theo is supposed to stay in my closet, but i usually leave his cage on the couch in the living room, which drives my family INSANE. but theyre just gonna have to deal with it


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congratulations! she is adorable!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations, she's beautiful and it must be nice to finally have her home


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome home beautiful little baby!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

What a cute hedgie and what a comfortable home you've made for her!
I think we've all enjoyed watching Snowball grow on the videos and pix and look at her now~ a little lady!! So adorable!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Omg she is absolutely adorable!!! Such a cutie! haha
Enjoy her!


----------

